# Question about possible Surrogacy (UK)



## ragdoll

Hi all. Old member here, resurfacing.

Basic info
I am 38, childless, just had surgery for ovarian cancer and my left ovary was removed. I am obese, struggling for 3 years to loose weight
Hubby is 36. We have had all tests, no obvious reason for infertility. NHS will not help us due to my BMI. Been trying naturally for 7 years with nothing. I am not getting any younger so the odds of me conceiving naturally are fading away.

Yesterday, a friend pulled me aside at a Xmas fayre I was running to ask about how we were getting on with having a baby. She then told me she had been thinking about it and would love to be our surrogate.
A few tears later and I said I needed to speak to hubby of course.

I am in shock she would offer, but so confused.
How would we go about it? (yes I am aware of the legal side of it and I am willing to enter into the legal part and do what is needed to protect the mother and the baby)

Would any fertility clinic allow us to do it? Most reasons women go for a surrogate is because medically its impossible or dangerous for them to do so.
The odds on me conceiving naturally are almost non existent. I am getting too old, we have not been successful naturally in 7 years, I am obese and the weight will not move and to top it off I have one ovary and I am recovering from surgery.

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## missk1989

I think you would essentially have to pay for IVF but have someone else implanted instead of yourself. 
If you were willing to pay though I would probably consider having yourself implanted. Sounds as if you cannot conceive but carrying should be fine?


----------

